# Tagalog : for some reason



## LatinRainbow

Another one, " For some reason "
I appreciate the time you take for answering.
Thanks...


----------



## walterhartmann

I don't think we have an expression like that in Filipino, but what you can write is this:

Hindi ko alam kung bakit, ngunit / pero (coll) ... (I don't know why, but...)


----------



## LatinRainbow

walterhartmann said:


> (I don't know why, but...)


That was so good. 
In different words pero you got exactly the meaning.
( Sometimes translating from castellano to english I can loose perspective and think about only one option to give as an example ).
Thanks so much for helping.


----------



## dana Haleana

LatinRainbow said:


> Another one, " For some reason "
> I appreciate the time you take for answering.
> Thanks...


 


hola latin! 
mi intento _sa di malamang kadahilanan_ (este es muy formal ) y es mas mejor si puede dar mas contexto.



saludos.


----------



## walterhartmann

LatinRainbow said:


> That was so good.
> In different words pero you got exactly the meaning.
> ( Sometimes translating from castellano to english I can loose perspective and think about only one option to give as an example ).
> Thanks so much for helping.



credit goes to my bro too.  he was the one who came up with it. 




dana Haleana said:


> hola latin!
> mi intento _sa di malamang kadahilanan_ (este es muy formal ) y es mas mejor si puede dar mas contexto.
> 
> 
> 
> saludos.



Yes, dana Haleana is right. It's more formal and more appropriate for writing.


----------



## LatinRainbow

Hi dH...
thanks for posting, this way I'll have almost every option possible 


dana Haleana said:


> y es *mas mejor* si puede dar mas contexto. saludos.


Just a slight correction here if you let me.
We would say:
mejor - better, 
mucho mejor - mejor aún ( much better / even better )
muchísimo mejor - superlative form, widely used.
and never "mas mejor".
And "sería" instead of "es". 
Hope this helps.
Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Cracker Jack

LatinRainbow said:


> Another one, " For some reason "
> I appreciate the time you take for answering.
> Thanks...


 
LR, ¿cúal es la frase entera? Si lo dejas así hay monton de posibilidades.  A secas, for some reason literalmente quiere decir:

dahil sa

Si pones sólo un par de palabras, es como si te preguntara, ¿qué quiere decir:

- a causa de
- gracias a
- debido a/a que,
- por la sencilla razon de/ de que
- por
etc.

Sería mejor que dieras más contextos.  Sino nos dejas buscando a tientas.  Saludos.


----------



## Ajura

Dahil Sa isang kadahilanan.


----------



## dana Haleana

LatinRainbow said:


> Hi dH...
> thanks for posting, this way I'll have almost every option possible
> 
> Just a slight correction here if you let me.
> We would say:
> mejor - better,
> mucho mejor - mejor aún ( much better / even better )
> muchísimo mejor - superlative form, widely used.
> and never "mas mejor".
> And "sería" instead of "es".
> Hope this helps.
> Muchísimas gracias.


 

Muchisimas gracias, se lo agradezco mucho, latin.
saludos!


----------

